# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  This Company Ruined 3D Printed Gun Files | Print Shoot Repeat

## ClaytonB



----------


## Anti Globalist

How do you f*u*ck up something as simple as 3D printing guns?

----------


## ClaytonB

> How do you f*u*ck up something as simple as 3D printing guns?


By working on behalf of the French federal police. Like toddlers, the only thing they know how to do is crap in their pants -- unlike most toddlers, however, they aren't content to leave it there until changed, they have to crap all over 3D-printing files.

They didn't invent this, by the way, the RIAA/MPAA was doing this crap back in the 90's to try to stop file-sharing over Napster. It slowed down casual users, slightly, but that's it. Fortunately, a failed download never hurt anybody, but PSR is absolutely right that this could get somebody -- a fully law-abiding citizen -- seriously injured, or worse. I hope that the US/French authorities would investigate a violent crime of that nature as vehemently as they investigate potentially "illegal" fore-grips on AR-style rifles...

----------

